# Introducing GlassSolver, back and better than ever!



## CubePhysics (Feb 10, 2014)

Heeeello everyone! Some of you may remember GlassSolver, the far-fetched application that would optimally solve any (yes, any, meaning 2x2s, 3x3s, 4x4s, and 5x5s) Rubik's cube you have in your hand by just taking some pictures? Well, we're back! And prepared! Original post from the Python Newsgroup:


> Google Cloud Platform and GlassSolver Project
> I am fully ready to invest in the Google Cloud Platform, and bring with me my very own idea: Glass Solver (Sometimes called GlaSolver). Long story short, this application for Google Glass will connect to the Cloud to retrieve God's Algorithm for the cube sitting in front of you by doing a series of scans of the cube. But, that (specifically) is not what I came here for. In order to have all these algorithms, I have to make them first. One important detail that is probably worth mentioning is the fact that this application will support no only 3x3s. It will also support 2x2s,4x4s,and 5x5s. The last 2 mentioned have not been done before. God's Number has never been found for the 4x4 or 5x5 cube. But thanks to Google and their Compute Platform, it is possible. I myself am relatively new to Python. My experience is in Java primarily. Again, long story even shorter, I am asking for a Python (2.7 please!) script for each cube. Thanks for reading this and possibly for your script! Also I should mention that I will credit whomever writes the scripts. I have contacted Google on their Compute Engine which would execute these scripts. I am await a reply!


https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/comp.lang.python/Lc4XHv9mlSM

That was there, and now I am here! I am looking for anyone who can script for any of these cubes!

NOTE: For any of you who are going to reply a measly "It's not possible" I will tell you now: *go away*. No one wants to hear that a cube with over 30 digits of permutations can't be optimally solved. Why, you ask? *Because it is.*


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 10, 2014)

OK, let me go first. So, not only are you going to attempt impossibly large searches for 4x4 and 5x5 optimal solutions, while the poor Glass wearer sits and waits for a few decades, but you are going to do it with... a Python script? That you're not even going to write yourself?

This thread is going to be so much fun!


----------



## ChickenWrap (Feb 10, 2014)

How is it "back and better than ever" if the scripts haven't even been written? You don't have a useable product yet...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 10, 2014)

CubePhysics said:


> NOTE: For any of you who are going to reply a measly "It's not possible" I will tell you now: *go away*.



It's not possible.

I'm closing this thread. If you're seriously interested in this project, please do some research to figure out what is a realistic project, and don't make it look like you're trying to exploit this forum for "scripts".


----------

